# m77



## trophyhill (Jul 10, 2008)

hey terminater, sorry you got a hold of a bad one. my buddy killed a muley at 500 yrds last year with his m77- 7mm. i will swear by mine. 2nd to none, this rifle takes no prisoners and if you do get a bad hit, the deer will go down and you will get another shot. his brother shot one at 350 yards with his m77-7mm 2 years ago so i think you got a bad one or you need a new scope or you just cant shoot.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have one in a 280 and I love that gun. It's either my primary or back up gun when I go on my hunting trips. Wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------

